

How do you filter out 'valuable content' from clutter of content from Experts? - enrich

I follow the experts in their Twitter &#x2F; Linkedin &#x2F; Blog &#x2F; Facebook, listening to &#x27;the valuable content&#x27; they are sharing. But often, I&#x27;m getting lost in this clutter of various updates, while I hunt for that ‘valuable content&#x27; shared by them.<p>Take the case of an expert who is very active in twitter. The high frequency updates might as well include their personal status updates, their perspective on X and Y, their one to one conversations with their followers, and you can guess, making it too noisy for you and me?<p>But you can’t un-follow the expert, as you might miss that ‘vital information’ which (s)he’s going to share in one of her&#x2F;his upcoming tweets or blog posts?<p>How do you ensure that you get the best content, but not having to filter through the clutter?
======
SPimpernel
Filters Against Folly: How To Survive Despite Economists, Ecologists, and the
Merely Eloquent book

[http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/reading/](http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/reading/)

Ryan Holiday's reading list

